# Swat



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hello all,
I'm a full time PO with a good department here in MA. However, I want to work SWAT, and very few departments in MA offer that. The LEC stuff doesn't interest me. Best case scenario for me would be a PD with a FULL TIME SWAT unit, or a PD with its own SWAT unit(part-time)

Anyone have any suggestions for PD's with FULL TIME/Part-Time SWAT units?

Thanks,
Braz


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

If you're willing to move out west, LAPD and LASD both have outstanding full-time dedicated SWAT Teams. Our guys train with Seal Teams at Camp Pendalton. (LAPD had the very first SWAT team in the country.)
Go to the LAPD website (lapdonline.org) if you want to learn about it. We have a few fellow Bostonians on our SWAT Team, one from Weymouth, one from New Bedford, and one from Boston.

I also believe that Las Vegas Metro has a dedicated team. Feel free to look out here for a team. Plus, we don't have the winters you guys do in Mass so our SWAT teams have more to do in better weather!


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

Las Vegas does have a top notch SWAT team, just like anywhere you have to be on the dept for a little then test. check out protectthecity.com or PM for any questions about las vegas metro pd.


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

Dallas SWAT, and you get to be on TV


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey Copper is Stears still denying he's too old to play with the big boys??


----------



## PtlmRube (May 24, 2004)

Ryan, 
Look towards RI....plenty of SWAT or SRT teams down here and they are taken very seriously....I don't know where in MA you are but if you have the municipal academy it transfers 100%. SSPO and the reserve academy do not. The Newport county departments are having a regional test for all the PD's down there becuase they are all hiring. A lot of cops retiring from RI right now with GREAT pensions. Good luck wherever you decide to go.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Hey Copper is Stears still denying he's too old to play with the big boys??


I guess I'm missing something here...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> I guess I'm missing something here...


Steve Stears, know him?


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks to all for the advice. I'm afraid LA and NV are near impossible to convince my wife on. She thinks LA is overly crime ridden, and NV...I don't quite know why she doesn't like NV, but she refuses nonetheless. She is open to TX and perhaps RI, etc. Any and all help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks again,
Braz


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Steve Stears, know him?


Hi,
No, I don't know him but looking at his serial number, I see that he has about 36 years on the job.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Great guy, very knowledgable.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Great guy, very knowledgable.


Is he from Mass?


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the info on Steve Stear: I went to this S.W.A.T. School in Worcester, great course we did rapelling from a 75 foot tower.

(Lead Instructor) - Mr. Stear has been a member of the Los Angeles Police Department for over 36 years. He was an active member of the L.A.P.D./S.W.A.T. unit for 25 years and was a Team Leader for over 15 years.

Mr. Stear has planned and participated in hundreds of S.W.A.T. operations. He specializes in entry techniques, high risk warrant planning, hostage rescue, immediate action/rapid deployment and vehicle assault tactics. As a S.W.A.T. Team Leader, he was the director of S.W.A.T. personnel in tactical entry situations and had a primary task of training and evaluating members of his element. 
Mr. Stear is a Lead Instructor for the California Peace Officer Standards and Training (P.O.S.T.) certified Advanced Special Weapons and Tactics classes instructed by the L.A.P.D./S.W.A.T. unit at Camp Pendleton Marine Corp. base. This course is taught to members of the Los Angeles Police Department and many other agencies around the world.
Mr. Stear is also the Lead Instructor for the IACP's (International Association of Chiefs of Police) Basic and Advanced SWAT course.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> Is he from Mass?


No he's a Cali boy. Thanks DPD.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey if can't move now or need experience go with the LEDC. I know lots of people here don't believe in the idea or concept of them but they work and they work well with good training and more call outs than most think. Most of it happens and it never makes the papers ( thank god ) At least it will give you training wich a person can never have enough of.

Stay Safe and Happy hunting.


----------

